# Sony Vegas Event Pan/Crop Lag



## dCubed (May 25, 2010)

My Sony Vegas Pro 9.0e Build 1147 lags whenever I try to use the "Event Pan/Crop" tool.

Even when I put the preview on Draft/Quarter it lags, and it won't seek properly, then finally it shows this red screen. 










I'm sure my system isn't the problem, I have 4GB DDR3 RAM, and a 955 @ 3.8GHz. I can check my RAM/CPU usage whenever this happens and it's about 1.5GB of RAM and 20% CPU usage.

I'm running Windows 7 x64, but I'm using Vegas x32 because the x64 version doesn't have a TSCC decoder, which is the codec of file I'm working with.

If anyone knows why this may be happening please help, thanking you in advance


----------



## ARM productions (Nov 18, 2010)

I have the same problem in a project, the video event is ok but a picture footage event gives this red screen


----------

